# CM7.2



## elicik (Feb 8, 2012)

CyanogenMod said on Google+ that all builds were completed, but I don't see any on get.cm! The closest I have is http://get.cm/get/artifacts/2875/artifact/archive/cm-7.2.0-vivow.zip , but that's 38mb. The ROM manager download is broken too. Its not on Goo.im

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## General_Tso (Jan 7, 2012)

On Twitter, Koush said, "vivow build is still in progress. may be a bit." That's all I've been able to find out, though. There was a nightly posted last night, so my guess is that there is some problem that they're still working out.


----------



## General_Tso (Jan 7, 2012)

Just noticed it's been posted to get.cm, FYI.


----------

